# Meetings > Workshops >  Madwifi και Linux Router :: Κυριακή 16 Απρίλη :: 11:[email protected]έδρα

## koki

Παρακαλώ εκδηλώστε την πρόθεσή σας για συμμετοχή.

Εισηγητές εκτός από εμένα ελπίζουμε να είναι οι trendy, Acinonyx, κά.

Δείτε το σαν ένα Live WiKi.

Παρακαλώ ετοιμάστε τις απορίες σας ή/και τα pc σας και ελάτε οργανωμένοι, θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο και εμείς  :: 

Θέμα της ημέρας θα είναι ο Linux Router με έμφαση στη λειτουργικότητα των madwifi, καθώς είναι ένα από τα πλέον φλέγοντα θέματα.
*
edit:* Ώρα προσέλευσης: 11:00
Στο Σύλλογο, εάν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους συστεγαζόμενους.

----------


## Cha0s

Θα κάνω την πρωτοτυπία και θα δηλώσω πρώτος συμμετοχή  ::  


Το θέμα είναι να μπορέσω να έρθω  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δευτερος

----------


## panoz

που ?? πιθανά τρίτος..

----------


## dti

Πιθανόν τέταρτος.

----------


## trendy

Ευχαρίστως να δείξω *πλήρες* στήσιμο from scratch linux router βασισμένο σε slackware (madwifi, hostap, quagga), καθώς και μερικές χρήσιμες υπηρεσίες που μπορείτε να σηκώσετε (apache, bind, snmp-mrtg)

Απλώς κανονίστε ώρα σχετικά σύντομα για να βολέψω και τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## anman

Φαντάζομαι στη λέσχη θα γίνει το meeting. Θα είμαι εκεί.... Μόνο μία ενημέρωση για την ακριβή ώρα...

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
γ@@μ δεν θα μπορεσω θα ειμαι στο χωριο απαλος & λαβαρα εβρου

----------


## slapper

Μέσα και εγω  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

μέσα και εγώ

----------


## NSilver

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να έρθω κι εγώ. Να φανταστώ ότι εννοούμε Κυριακή *16* Απρίλη;

----------


## STEL10S

Μεσα και εγω (αν και λιγο βαρβαρη η ωρα  ::  )

----------


## pathfinder

count me in  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μεσα και εγω (αν και λιγο βαρβαρη η ωρα  )


Πιθανότατα θα παίξουμε παρέα.  ::

----------


## panoz

> Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να έρθω κι εγώ. Να φανταστώ ότι εννοούμε Κυριακή *16* Απρίλη;


lol !! θα πηγαίναμε αυτή τη κυριακή στις 11 στο σύλλογο για χόρτα (εγώ έτοιμος ήμουν.. έχω πάθει κάτι τελευταία και δεν δουλεύει το ρημάδι)! 

μα καλά στις 11 ?? ούτε εκκλησία να πηγαίναμε!

----------


## dimkasta

Θα προσπαθήσω και γω να έρθω

----------


## bedrock

Eλπίζω εκτός απτά debianοειδή distros να ξεφύγουμε και λίγο προς τα slackware-freebsdοειδή distro...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Eλπίζω εκτός απτά debianοειδή distros να ξεφύγουμε και λίγο προς τα slackware-freebsdοειδή distro...


η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία!

----------


## trendy

> Eλπίζω εκτός απτά debianοειδή distros να ξεφύγουμε και λίγο προς τα slackware-freebsdοειδή distro...


Πελάάάάάάτες μου!  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

κι εγω!αν καταφερω θα ειμαι εκει!

----------


## yorgos

me too!

----------


## nkar

κι εγω κατα 90%

----------


## bedrock

Eμ τι να κάνουμεεε.... 

Όλοι σχεδόν έχουνε debian...Άλλα υπάρχουν και μερικοί που είναι μαζόχες αναμεσά μας και σπάνε το πάγο...wink:  ::   ::  

trendy++ :

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή,
βάζω την ημέρα στο ημερολόγιο,
ώστε ούτε να το ξεχάσω, ούτε να το παραμελήσω,
ούτε να μπει ΄΄αλλη υποχρέωση στην θέση του...

Ετοιμαστείτε για ερωτ'ησεις ...  ::

----------


## trendy

Άντε φέρτε τα ρουτέρια σας και θα έχω μερικά cd slackware και τα extra πακέτα που θα χρειαστούμε για ένα ολοκληρωμένο στήσιμο.

----------


## vmanolis

> Άντε φέρτε τα ρουτέρια σας και θα έχω μερικά cd slackware και τα extra πακέτα που θα χρειαστούμε για ένα ολοκληρωμένο στήσιμο.


Λέτε να μπορέσω να μάθω να σετάρω στον router μου κάποιο Linux-οειδές αντί του Mikrotik που έχω;  :: 
Κάτι άσχετο: Ξέρετε αν θα είναι επί τη ευκαιρία κάποιος του Συλλόγου για να πληρώσουμε την συνδρομή κάποιοι που δεν είμαστε "κοντινοί" ως προς την έδρα οπότε δύσκολα ανεβαίνουμε προς τα εκεί ;  ::

----------


## trendy

Φέρτε το routerάκι σας και θα κανονίσουμε εγκατάσταση και παρουσίαση του λειτουργικού ώστε να μπορείτε να κάνετε τα βασικά πραγματάκια που θα χρειαστούν.
Επίσης χαρτί-στυλό γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουμε slides, τα πιο πολλά θα τα δείχνω κατ' ευθείαν από την κονσόλα.

----------


## ngia

θα έλθω κι εγώ, αναμένω απάντηση από την ΕΘΕΜ αν είναι ελεύθερη η έδρα την Κυριακή

----------


## costas43gr

Μεσα κι εγω αν δεν ειμαι βαρδια..  ::

----------


## jonromero

πιθανότατα και εγώ για την παρέα!

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εγω δηλώνω συμμετοχή, αλλά ας φτιάξουμε αυτή την ώρα βρε παιδιά μεσημεράκι θα βόλευε περισσότερο (14:00 )

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Κάτι άσχετο: Ξέρετε αν θα είναι επί τη ευκαιρία κάποιος του Συλλόγου για να πληρώσουμε την συνδρομή κάποιοι που δεν είμαστε "κοντινοί" ως προς την έδρα οπότε δύσκολα ανεβαίνουμε προς τα εκεί ;


Κάποιος...  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...
> Κάτι άσχετο: Ξέρετε αν θα είναι επί τη ευκαιρία κάποιος του Συλλόγου για να πληρώσουμε την συνδρομή κάποιοι που δεν είμαστε "κοντινοί" ως προς την έδρα οπότε δύσκολα ανεβαίνουμε προς τα εκεί ; 
> 
> 
> Κάποιος...


θα'ναι κάποιος

----------


## freenet

μέσα για το workshop κι εγώ!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...


Y e s .   ::

----------


## mojiro

αμα βαλουμε και ng θα ερθω  ::  

αντε εγω αναλαμβανω να σας μαθω το kismet σε live sniffing mode  ::

----------


## jim

Μέσα και εγώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> αμα βαλουμε και *ng* θα ερθω


Τι είναι το *ng* ;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

New Generation if I remember correctly  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Kαι ποιά είναι τα οφέλη δηλαδή???

----------


## koki

new bugs.

----------


## eufonia

Count me in  ::

----------


## kinglyr

μέσα και εγω, θαρθω με τον nmanolis & stel10s...

----------


## vmanolis

> αμα βαλουμε και *ng* θα ερθω  
> αντε εγω αναλαμβανω να σας μαθω το kismet σε live sniffing mode





> Kαι ποιά είναι τα οφέλη δηλαδή???





> new bugs.


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> μέσα και εγω, θαρθω με τον *nmanolis* & *stel10s*...


Με ποιούς ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

θα προσπαθησω να ερθω λογω εργασιας μου ειναι δυσκολο αλλα το θελω παρα πολυ.

----------


## geosia

Θα έρθω και εγώ για να δώ την άλλη όχθη του Mikrotik δηλαδή τον αυθεντικό Linux Router.

----------


## Vigor

Mε *Προστατευόμενη Ονομασία Προέλευσης (Π.Ο.Π)* που λένε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Τελικά δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μην ξεχνιώμαστε  ::  

Αύριο 11 το πρωί  ::

----------


## ianeira

(sorry gia ta greeklish den exo ellinika)

An ta katafero (na 3upniso noris) 8a er8o + go. 
To 11 einai sure?

----------


## koki

Μάζεμα στις 11, για να ξεκινήσουμε μέχρι τις 12 το αργότερο. Μην τελειώσουμε και απόγευμα!

----------


## lambrosk

Εμενα που δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα το motherboard που ήθελα να κάνω όλα τα παραπάνω???  ::   ::  τον μ[email protected]@[email protected]#% τον αμερικάνο...

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν προλάβω μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ.
Αν υπάρχει χρόνος και όρεξη ίσως κάνω και μια πρώτη παρουσίαση του OWMNR

----------


## cirrus

Αν ξυπνήσω μια λογική ώρα, μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ.

----------


## slapper

Μπράβο στα παιδιά για το workshop!!!!Μας βοήθησε να καταλάβουμε κάποια πραγματάκια καλύτερα...  ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσει και ένα πιο αναλύτικο workshop με στήσιμο zebra-quagga και των σχετικών...  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Oμολογουμένως το routing έμεινε λίγο παραπομενένο έως πολύ  ::   ::  

Ίσως αναλωθήκαμε πολύ στο installation ! 

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει και επόμενη φορά, με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη προσέλευση!

----------


## ngia

Αξιόλογη προσπάθεια κυρίως για το γεγονός ότι γίνεται με την αντίστοιχη τεκμηρίωση http://madlinux.linux.awmn/

----------


## trendy

Παιδιά όντως το routing το παραμελήσαμε.
Όσον αφορά το slackware εγκαθίσταται με 


```
wget http://linuxpackages.slackwaresuppor...5-i486-1mp.tgz
installpkg quagga-0.98.5-i486-1mp.tgz
```

Μερικά παραδείγματα conf είναι τα παρακάτω:

*zebra.conf*


```
hostname zebra
password awmn
enable password ********
!interface eth0
!description BB link1
!ip address x.x.x.x/x
!
!interface eth1
!description BB link2
!ip address x.x.x.x/x
!
!interface wlan0
!description BB link3
!ip address x.x.x.x/x
!
!interface lo
!
! Static routes for Access Point clients with their own subnets:
! The <x.x.x.x/x> must be replaced with client's subnet with the apropriate subnet mask
! eg. 10.1.1.65/29
! and the <x.x.x.x> must be replaced with client's wireless interface.
!ip route <x.x.x.x/x> <x.x.x.x>
ip route 10.14.149.248/30 10.14.149.5
line vty
log file /var/log/quagga/zebra.log
```

*bgpd.conf*

```
hostname koutsomoura.trendy.awmn
password awmn
enable password ********
service advanced-vty
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn seq 20 deny any
router bgp 810
bgp router-id 10.14.149.1
 network 10.14.149.0/24
!Angel
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 remote-as 810
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.14.157.253 timers 10 30
!Netsailor
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 remote-as 956
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.21.124.73 timers 10 30
!Nettraptor
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 remote-as 3252
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.14.149.131 timers 10 30
!Nvak
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 remote-as 2315
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 prefix-list awmn out
 neighbor 10.14.145.241 timers 10 30
line vty
log file /var/log/quagga/bgpd.log
```

----------

